

Oraculum – Enterprise JavaScript MVC Framework - OraculumJS
http://hackers.lookout.com/2014/08/introducing-oraculum/

======
logn
Until Oraculum has AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBeans I don't think it's
prudent to migrate my Java stack.

~~~
OraculumJS
We have all of that, but no beans.

------
UweSchmidt
First link on the page to

[http://todomvc.com/architecture-
examples/oraculum/](http://todomvc.com/architecture-examples/oraculum/)

doesn't work, hope someone can fix this while this story is on the front page.
I really need to see some code before I want to study how "the entire paradigm
[has] to change".

~~~
OraculumJS
A reasonable and fair criticism. Honestly I just haven't had the time to do
the TodoMVC. There is an example in the repository though. Feel free to browse
[https://github.com/lookout/oraculum/tree/master/examples/gh-...](https://github.com/lookout/oraculum/tree/master/examples/gh-
pages)

Edit: typo

------
DonHopkins
There is something creepy about the name, but I just can't put my finger on
it. Maybe you should call it Hitlerum or Nazium or Swasticum or anything else
less creepy than Oraculum.

